# Domenic Troiano - Tribute - On YouTube



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mde751Q-IFQ


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool video!

I liked the one of him in the James Gang as well.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That was a very cool vid. I was very lucky to have seen him back in the late seventies backing up Max Webster. A truly great and underated guitarist! Any idea what album the audio track is from? He is burningevilGuitar:


----------

